# Mayfly hatch affect?



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

Looking to make trip up Sunday or Monday with 2 teenage daughters.
Looking for general info. Plan to launch somewhere between Mazurik for Kelley Island area, to as far east as Lorain, with Huron or Cranberry in between.
1. Is the Mayfly hatch on full? and will this severely affect walleye fishing/catching. I know it offers another food source to compete with, but do they eat nearly exclusively the mayfly hatch when it is on?
2. If you go out deep like to sandbar is there less Mayfly affect than if you stay in closer or west like Kelley's?
3. Do you need to go out into deeper water, more eastward than Kelley's to find good schools of fish. We don't need Fish O's but those 25" are nice.
4. Plan to troll, sounds like spoons, harnesses with colorado or double willow, to reef runners all catching fish, so is it just personal preference or which one bait the best right now? We have good selection of each, with inline boards, jets, dipsies, inline weights, what ever is working we can give a try.

Any advice on current conditions and general locations of fish would be helpful and appreciated.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Well as far as I know, there hasnt been any mayflies as of yet. 
The weather for the next 3 days doesnt sound to good on the lake. Lots of 5' to 8' waves in the forcast. Not sure what monday has in store. 
I have been doing good with just single colorado blade. But others have been doing good with the double willows. I hope you get to go with your daughters. I have 2 teen daughters as well. Some of our best times together have been fishing up on lake erie....


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

There was a pretty good hatch last night...


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

I live In Avon Lake and haven't seen any yet.Don't know about other areas. I did see swarms of something over the trees last night though. When we do get them they're so thick on the roads you can slide sideways going around a corner.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I would be more worried about the forecast right now than a bug hatch, don't worry about bugs hatching IMO they make walleye feed and usually higher in the water column, run colorado blades and you'll be good and keep it slow. 

Gold blades are usually best and drifting can be really good with mayfly rigs if you get into a thick hatch. You can see the bugs on your fishfinder with walleye hooks right in the thick of it.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

We pull cranks right through the hatches. And catch fish. Speed up a bit, and don't get too deep.

Kinda like feedin them steak, when they're eatin candy.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Jim Stedke said:


> Kinda like feedin them steak, when they're eatin candy.


This is probably the best description of crankbaits versus mayfly fishing I have ever heard!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Jim Stedke said:


> Kinda like feedin them steak, when they're eatin candy.


Probably cheaper to feed then steak!  What's the proper Reef Runner name for steak BTW? 


Mayflies have been hatching for over a week now on the West end.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I think everything eats mayflys, so the natural colors, perch colors, coppers, golds and whites will all catch. 

Steak would have to be brown top & bottom with a pink in the center. (would probrbly be the hot new color if put on bare naked). 

NOW WATCH SOMEONE WILL PAINT IT !!!


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

I have not heard of any major hatches yet. This is of interest to me not only in regards to the bite but the health of the lake.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Some but way to much into the Mayfly thing ? They are a great thing for the lake. They mean it is healthly and clean ! Dont really slow fish up that much ? Now for the mess they can make ? Thats a different story ! Have never canceled a fishing trip because of Mayflys !


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I can verify that too that there has been some hatches but nothing major yet. There were also a small amount scattered around on South Bass Wednesday.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

There were about 5 diferent insects hatching out on the lake Monday, but no mayflys that I saw. But we have seen a few (very few) in West Harbor.


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

Had a few hundred each of the following mornings at my campsite on Memorial Day weekend Sat., Sun., and Monday at Paradise Acers on Beef Creek by Bessie! Nothing major but still had some.


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks all for the mayfly advice.
Weather report not looking too favorable for 18 ft boat.
Had change for plans at work also, may not be able to get out in mornings.

So watching forecast for possible Sunday or Monday after 2pm trip.
Any advice on that time of day, and most sheltered place to fish between Kelleys and Lorain?

Hoping for the best.

Chris.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Back just a few years ago the mayfly hatches were so big they would cover up lights, windows at stores, gas stations, etc. It was almost unbelievable they were so thick. Like something out of a Science Fiction movie. I will have concern the lake may be in trouble if the hatch is almost non existent. They are a good indicator of a lakes health.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

As I said in another thread earlier this week, TV13 11 o'clock news has been reporting Mayfly blips on the weather radar out in the lake for over a week now.
Time will tell how big the hatch is.


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

I don't know what the hatch was off Vermilion last week. The surface shells floating didn't look like mayfly remains, but they were thick in areas. I also didn't see any on or in my boat in the morning. But there were definite clouds of em on the fishfinder I didn't know there were about 5 different insects that hatched in Erie. Interesting.

Like Kgone said, the eyes were attacking the harnesses.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

triton189 said:


> Back just a few years ago the mayfly hatches were so big they would cover up lights, windows at stores, gas stations, etc. It was almost unbelievable they were so thick. Like something out of a Science Fiction movie. I will have concern the lake may be in trouble if the hatch is almost non existent. They are a good indicator of a lakes health.


Well the muckle heads are in full force. Even in 25 MPH winds, they were still flying all around yesterday evening.


----------



## MrNobody (Apr 27, 2012)

I was out of wildwood on 5-28 in the afternoon, and the biting flies were in full force.


----------



## Rod Holder (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll line up with the guys who say to not let the mayflies give you concern. A few years back my family and I camped at Sterling State Park over at Monroe in late June when the mayfly hatch was at its fullest. The hatch actually draws more walleyes into Michigan waters when this is going on and you can catch walleyes there on harnesses or cranks. Once the mayfly hatch stops, the greater portion of the walleyes move back into Ohio waters. I was astonished at how good the walleye fishing was with the hatch going on in comparison to inland lakes in northern Michigan where the bug hatch just seems to make the walleye bite die. Not so on Erie!


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

We have a cottage in Huron, as of this weekend I have not seen the 1st Mayfly. Now if you want to see a mufflehead (or whatever they are called) that you will see all over the place. I imagine that it is only a matter of time and they will be here. I prefer not to have to fish with the mayfly hatch going, but you can't catch em sitt'n on the porch! I think it affects the bass more than the eyes. Good luck to you and be safeh


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

MAYFLIES were in Huron on Monday and Tuesday mornings this week - not a "big" hatch either morning but this was the first I've seen this year.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

A lot of people call them June bugs because there are always more in June than May They're coming


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

just going by memory...or what's left of it...I can't recall the mayfly hatch really having a negative affect on my catch ratio. If anything, it might even improve it some. The fish are hungry, they are snackin', give 'em what they want. Adapt and conquer!!!


----------



## russh (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't know what you guys are talking about, the mayflies have a significant effect on the walleye and perch bite. I fish around the Erie islands and for 2 weeks during the hatch I catch far fewer walleye and perch. It has such an effect that I usually won't fish during those 2 weeks.

I don't troll, strictly drift and cast so maybe the bite isn't effected as much for the trollers.

Russ


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

russh said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about, the mayflies have a significant effect on the walleye and perch bite. I fish around the Erie islands and for 2 weeks during the hatch I catch far fewer walleye and perch. It has such an effect that I usually won't fish during those 2 weeks.
> 
> I don't troll, strictly drift and cast so maybe the bite isn't effected as much for the trollers.
> 
> Russ


Please tell me when you know this two week period is ? We drift and cast and do not take anytime off due to the bugs! Catches are not affected by the bugs.


----------



## mcornett (May 25, 2010)

@Russh:
next time your out and the mayflies are covering the trees, try throwing a white fluke (no weight) into the weeds around the islands. Typically the smallmouth are stacked in there waiting for the bugs to drop in their mouth. They will pull the rod out of your hands. Don't know about the walleye.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

russh said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about, the mayflies have a significant effect on the walleye and perch bite. I fish around the Erie islands and for 2 weeks during the hatch I catch far fewer walleye and perch. It has such an effect that I usually won't fish during those 2 weeks.
> 
> I don't troll, strictly drift and cast so maybe the bite isn't effected as much for the trollers.
> 
> Russ


I agree completely. If you say the mayflies don't effect the bite at all... Well....


----------



## russh (Feb 12, 2007)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I agree completely. If you say the mayflies don't effect the bite at all... Well....


THANK-YOU! I knew there had to be someone that agreed with me. The two weeks I don't normally fish started last Wednesday until like 6/27. I will keep an eye on the catch reports to see how well everyone is doing during this 2 week period.

I guess I don't know how the bugs wouldn't have an effect, when you fillet walleye or perch their guts are full of mayflies/larvae.

Russ


----------



## BlackH2odog (Jul 26, 2008)

Two of us casted a limit of twelve near Gull. We were done at 10:15 this morning. 
Surface of water covered with mats of mayfies.

All twelve casting harness five to seven count. One wp and ten sheephead.

Two nights of good hatches and one great morning of casting limits.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Nice going, David. we trolled harnesses near gull and pulled 2 but was way too crowded so we went over by kelley's shoal bouy , NE corner and pulled 8 more. everything for us was way up high. 1 oz and 1 1/2 back 20 to 40 ft. Thanks Steve for loaning us a few harnesses at the ramp with smaller blades that took 6 of the 10.

Russ, you are fooling yourself if you believe you can't catch fish during the hatch. Dunno what else to tell ya.


----------



## flat broke (Jun 2, 2011)

Are the mayflies you're talking about what I call Canadian soldiers?


----------



## BlackH2odog (Jul 26, 2008)

Boatnut
Thanks for the KI info. Happy to hear your move worked out. Good tip on the smaller blades


----------

